# 2nd Year Soil Test, BIG Results!



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey TLF!

I just recently got my second year soil test results and was pleasantly surprised. Just to preface, the soil samples were taken very consistently at 4" depth for both years.

Here is 2021's soil test:



2021 inputs:



2022 soil test:



First off, I'm really surprised to see my pH drop from 8.0 to 7.3 in one season! I'll gladly take it.

Secondly, both Phosphorous and Potassium nearly doubled in ppm and this was also awesome.

My questions in moving forward this year:

How much P and K should I apply this year? Should I follow the advice from Waypoint at 0.5lb. of P and 4lb. of K?

Last question: What should I do to help correct my Manganese deficiency? Also, seems like Magnesium is slightly low as well.

I'll continue to apply AMS as my N source to hopefully continue the progress on dropping my pH along with FEature for my micros.

Any comments, suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks again to everyone who's help me get to this point. :thumbup:


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

How did you move the needle on the pH-- elemental sulfur? Your phosphorus has almost doubled over the last year, what is your plan to keep that reigned back in? There are chelated forms of manganese that you can do as a foliar application. Magnesium will bring your pH back up, so you might be better of waiting a year or too as you continue to bring the pH down.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Grizzly Adam said:


> How did you move the needle on the pH-- elemental sulfur? Your phosphorus has almost doubled over the last year, what is your plan to keep that reigned back in? There are chelated forms of manganese that you can do as a foliar application. Magnesium will bring your pH back up, so you might be better of waiting a year or too as you continue to bring the pH down.


My best guess is the pH drop was a combination of several inputs from last year. I dropped elemental sulfur once at close to 5lb/m. All of my N source was from AMS and my K was all SOP for the additional sulphate. Lastly, all of my spray apps of FEAture were buffered drown with citric acid. Not sure which one of those moved the needle the most but all were aimed at the goal of dropping pH. Someone much smarter than me can chime in.

Interesting note on the magnesium. I'll look into that and keep it in mind. Maybe I won't chase that correction just yet.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

ROJ_3030 said:


> My best guess is the pH drop was a combination of several inputs from last year. I dropped elemental sulfur once at close to 5lb/m. All of my N source was from AMS and my K was all SOP for the additional sulphate. Lastly, all of my spray apps of FEAture were buffered drown with citric acid. Not sure which one of those moved the needle the most but was all aimed at the goal of dropping pH. Someone much smarter than me can chime in.
> 
> Interesting note on the magnesium. I'll look into that and keep it in mind. Maybe I won't chase that correction just yet.


I am hoping to collect samples yet this week for my tests, it just continues to be really wet out. I am hoping to see a big drop in my pH as well.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey @g-man, how much P and K would you suggest I apply this year considering the new levels? Also, should I stick with SOP over MOP if possible? Any other thoughts or input would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just k and ideally sop.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm going to send in a sample, did they test for all those things for $10? According to their website it's $10


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

john5246 said:


> I'm going to send in a sample, did they test for all those things for $10? According to their website it's $10


This was an SW3 test from Waypoint sent in to their Memphis Tennessee lab. and cost $33.50.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

I secured a nice stack of N for the season. 15 bags of AMS.



My current challenge is sourcing the rest of my K. I currently have 1.5lb/m of K for the season in SOP. The remaining 2.5-3lbs of K can either be from SOP (far away) or I found some K-Mag as well. If I went with the K-Mag, it would add roughly 1.5lbs. of Mg over the season. The cost would be nearly the same between the two options. SOP or K-Mag? @g-man @Ridgerunner

Lastly, here's a glory shot from last fall just to say thanks again to TLF! Couldn't have these results without you.



-Jacob


----------

